# Signatur Bild einfügen



## Hawkzton (5. November 2014)

*Signatur Bild einfügen*

Hallo zusammen,

weiß nicht, ob ich hier richtig bin, aber denke jeder programmierer lacht mich jetzt aus, 
aber ich verstehe nicht wieso ich es einfach nicht hinbekomme ein Speedtest Bild hochzuladen und einzubinden.
Meine Sysprofile Signatur Einbindung funktioniert wundervoll.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







aber wieso funktioniert das nicht mit:
[url=http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/view/3886963484t2ngzudap7.jpg] [TESTimg]http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/thumbnail/3886963484t2ngzudap7_thumb.jpg[/img]
[TESTimg]http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/thumbnail/3886963484t2ngzudap7_thumb.jpg[/img]

sieht dann so aus: (immer ein Link)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kann doch nicht sein? Liegts an den Maßen?

Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe und sry für die dumme Frage

Gruß
Danny


----------



## rhyn2012 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Signatur Bild einfügen*

ich gehe stark davon aus, das es an den Maßen liegt. 

sag mal, könntest du mal ein paar bilder deines uefis machen? mich interessiert das board, und vorab würde mich mal die optik des uefis interessieren ; 

währe super


----------



## XT1024 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Signatur Bild einfügen*

Ob es daran liegt? ->

Unsere Regeln - Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME
*3.3 Signaturen* 


Bilder in Signaturen gibt es nur für bestimmte Webseiten/Teams: PCGH-Team „Folding at Home“, Sysprofile und Hwbot-Team. Selbst erstellte Signaturbilder dieser Webseiten/Teams müssen von der Moderation genehmigt werden.


----------



## TroaX (6. November 2014)

*AW: Signatur Bild einfügen*

Naja in aller erster Linie kann es mit deinem Link oben eh nicht klappen. Denn dein Link macht einen redirect von "thumbnail" auf "view", wobei das Bild unter "uploads" liegt: http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/3886963484t2ngzudap7.jpg <- Die Bilder müssen für einen BBCode im Regelfall direkt verlinkt werden und dein Link verweist auf eine Overview-Page, in der das Bild eingebettet ist.

Aber wie schon geschlieben wurde, kann es sein, das IMG-Tags auf die Domain hin gefiltert werden und deswegen nur Bilder bestimmter Seiten akzeptiert werden.


----------



## Hawkzton (6. November 2014)

*AW: Signatur Bild einfügen*

Ah sry stimmt, das war der eingebette Link klappt aber auch nicht mit direktem Link!

Ich werde morgen mal Bilder vom UEFI machen!


----------



## Robonator (6. November 2014)

*AW: Signatur Bild einfügen*

Geh mal in dein Kontrollzentrum und dann links in der Liste auf Benutzergruppen. Dort musst du der Sysprofile Benutzergruppe beitreten, bevor die Sig angezeigt werden kann.

Andere Sigs werden im Forum aber wie erwähnt nicht angezeigt.


----------

